# Plumper VS SSBBW



## goldendiamondeyes (Aug 5, 2009)

I got to ask a question and see what everyones thoughts are on this subject.....

I have a friend that says he loves ssbbw women, but he has dated all women of all sizes. (since him being with 2 SSBBW women he has also said that was his preference) 
But really I feel that this is a sell out..I know that it is about the connection of 2 people, how they feel about each other, But being a SSBBW myself, I find that it is sad.. Finding that there are few true men that will admit to loving a SSBBW women and how she is..There are so few men like this that I feel it is a let down to know that us SSBW women are losing another man to a skinny gal..
Is this crazy for me to think and feel this way? 
I feel a women who weighs 190 or so has a better chance of finding a man who will except her than us women who are SSBBW's.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Aug 5, 2009)

I love SSBBW's


----------



## joh (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, generally I think FAs are the minority and many women in the 190 range is closer to average size of women (maybe slightly higher by a small margin), so your observations may be correct.

I don't agree that there lacking of FAs who like SSBBWs though! I like 'em at least! 
Nor do I agree that many SSBBWs are losing a man to a smaller women. And if that is happening, then is he really the right man? He obviously doesn't love you for who you are, besides what you look like if he leaves you purely on looks.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, It isn't about me and him in a relationship, I am not jealous of him, Matter of fact we had our time together and that IS SO over! I just thought and feel that if he was really a true admirer of SSBBW women that he would be with one. My self I have a preference to black men. I am true to what I desire in a man, and dont waiver from my desires.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Aug 6, 2009)

joh said:


> I don't agree that there lacking of FAs who like SSBBWs though! I like 'em at least!



I Know that there is not a LACK of FA's liking us SSBBW's. The part of it is. finding one that wants one in his life, not just as a google aspect and for self gratification...NOW that is the real mystery of finding one, and ONE that knows how to treat her after he finds her.


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 6, 2009)

On the flip side, a lot of mid-sized BBWs (sorry, I can't stand the term used in the title of this thread) feel ignored by FAs because they aren't "big enough," and have even been told that they "need" to gain weight to be attractive, but I can certainly understand that it's pretty much something specific to this subculture.

People fall in love with who they fall in love with, but you're right, sometimes it feels like they're "selling out," especially when you think you've found an ally in the struggle for acceptance and they end up with someone who is considered more "acceptable" by mainstream standards... not to mention the feelings of inadequacy that crop up.

It's not a solution, but I think a step in the right direction is realizing that a lot of women share the feeling of being marginalized because they don't meet some kind of standard of attractiveness. Feeling alone sucks, but if we can support each other as a community, well... we're not alone then, are we? /hippy


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Aug 6, 2009)

This is so very very true, I can see where coming from a plumpers point of view also, But It just seems so much like a sell out to me. But I also feel that a women whos weight ranges in that area would not find a man that could except her, But lets say a women of my size....395 has a harder time finding a man. 
Also very true, we have to love ourselves first and foremost before anyone will ever be expected to love us. I have found that loving myself, I dont feel I am being validated by finding a man to love me. I am ok being single and alone, Now to have someone that would address me correctly and treat me as first the women that I am. and also love me for my size also, NOW that would be a plus...


----------



## bdog (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't think you should concern yourself with who other people choose to date. That's all. 



goldendiamondeyes said:


> I got to ask a question and see what everyones thoughts are on this subject.....
> 
> I have a friend that says he loves ssbbw women, but he has dated all women of all sizes. (since him being with 2 SSBBW women he has also said that was his preference)
> But really I feel that this is a sell out..I know that it is about the connection of 2 people, how they feel about each other, But being a SSBBW myself, I find that it is sad.. Finding that there are few true men that will admit to loving a SSBBW women and how she is..There are so few men like this that I feel it is a let down to know that us SSBW women are losing another man to a skinny gal..
> ...





goldendiamondeyes said:


> Don't get me wrong, It isn't about me and him in a relationship, I am not jealous of him, Matter of fact we had our time together and that IS SO over! I just thought and feel that if he was really a true admirer of SSBBW women that he would be with one. My self I have a preference to black men. I am true to what I desire in a man, and dont waiver from my desires.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 6, 2009)

goldendiamondeyes said:


> This is so very very true, I can see where coming from a plumpers point of view also, But It just seems so much like a sell out to me. But I also feel that a women whos weight ranges in that area would not find a man that could except her, But lets say a women of my size....395 has a harder time finding a man.
> Also very true, we have to love ourselves first and foremost before anyone will ever be expected to love us. I have found that loving myself, I dont feel I am being validated by finding a man to love me. I am ok being single and alone, Now to have someone that would address me correctly and treat me as first the women that I am. and also love me for my size also, NOW that would be a plus...



There's a whole other thread called The Reality of Dating a SSBBW, this would be a perfect post for that thread.


----------



## lifelongpassion (Aug 6, 2009)

Some guys like only skinny women (to varying degrees), some like only larger women (again, to varying degrees) and then there are men who like them all. Your friend seems to like them all. 

Don't despair- there are lots of guys who like and love only ssbbw's. You just have to look in the right places. Being here is just one step. Go out to the bbw dances and activities. Join bbw only dating sites. Good luck!


----------



## Ernie (Aug 15, 2009)

SSBBW wins, hands down


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 15, 2009)

It's not a competition, it's about what you like and who you like. 

I've never been left for a skinny girl - and I don't expect I ever will be - I like FAs. They may end up with someone smaller than me by some margin, or larger, but that's not about ME - it's about the next person they like. If I date someone taller or cuter, it's not about the last guy I dated - it's about this one now. 

Smaller women feel marginalized here, bigger women feel marginalized here, big guys feel marginalized here, regular ol' FAs feel marginalized here. 

I think it's about how people internalize things - you can find any negative you want if you look. I don't feel marginalized here because other people's wants and preferences don't impact me or mean that I'm "less" something. It means they want "x" and I'm "y" in whatever regard. No biggie. I'll be someone else's "x".... and if they're lucky they'll be mine.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes, I should like people for who they are. But i also like the big gals


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 17, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> It's not a competition, it's about what you like and who you like.
> 
> I've never been left for a skinny girl - and I don't expect I ever will be - I like FAs. They may end up with someone smaller than me by some margin, or larger, but that's not about ME - it's about the next person they like. If I date someone taller or cuter, it's not about the last guy I dated - it's about this one now.
> 
> ...



^^ This post is very well said. Especially the part about "It's not a competition, it's about what you like and *who you like*."
Love finds its way through the most dense of barriers. Just because said male finds very fat women to be his forte in terms of what he finds most attractive does not mean that is the type of person he will end up with (for any variation of reasons). The same goes in the opposite direction.
I'm sure a lot of people in the 'vanilla, cookie-cutter world' would find it to be so, but - does marrying a very fat women make you a sell-out if you find slender women more attractive than any other body type?

Also, I like very fat women. Personally, my aim is to be with a very fat women (if I can be so lucky as to find the right very fat woman).
Though, there is also the whole conversation of "plumper *TO* 'SSBBW,'" but that has been addressed before and is still currently being addressed in multiple threads. Is it possible that that is his intention (and/or possibly her intention)?


----------



## zimzum (Aug 17, 2009)

you do understand that it is passable to like more than one type of girl?


----------



## rollhandler (Aug 18, 2009)

goldendiamondeyes said:


> Don't get me wrong, It isn't about me and him in a relationship, I am not jealous of him, Matter of fact we had our time together and that IS SO over! I just thought and feel that if he was really a true admirer of SSBBW women that he would be with one. My self I have a preference to black men. I am true to what I desire in a man, and dont waiver from my desires.



I fully agree with you here. I am one of those who adores SSBBW and only date within that range. Your ex is probably a BI-sizual though and not an exclusively SS type of guy so in essence he is still being true to his preference although not in the way you as a SSBBW would expect.

I also understand the blow to ones ego and self esteem to see the man date someone so much smaller than you after your relationship ended. Sorry it happened.
Rollhandler


----------



## wolfpersona (Aug 22, 2009)

goldendiamondeyes said:


> I Know that there is not a LACK of FA's liking us SSBBW's. The part of it is. finding one that wants one in his life, not just as a google aspect and for self gratification...NOW that is the real mystery of finding one, and ONE that knows how to treat her after he finds her.



Hmm... I would love to have an ssbbw in my life well... any woman woman who would care about me in my life. Bigger woman aren't that different from regular women. Not just fa's. Any man who wants to be with a ssbbw should love her for her body as well as her personality, and vice vera. I dont think someone should see "what it its like" being with a bigger woman if they don't genuinly love their figure, then somewhere down the road tell their partner theyre not happy. A woman should be told how beutifull her body is and how sexy she is.


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 22, 2009)

Not all men who prefer large women get what they want. It's quite possible for the girl of your dreams to have a different body than what you want.


----------



## BBW Goddess Anna (Aug 23, 2009)

There is hope for everyone to find that love. The man I'm with now, been with for 3 years and expecting our first baby. I am the first -and only- woman he has been with that weighed over 130 and I am 340 now. Maybe he was a closet FA and still won't admit it, that I don't know, but regardless, you can be who you are and be able to enjoy your time with someone who will love and care for you. If a man has a wandering eye, so to speak, it does not matter if she is skinny or larger, he must not have been completely devoted to begin with.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 23, 2009)

zimzum said:


> you do understand that it is passable to like more than one type of girl?



Plus one mill-e-on. lol


----------



## Sugar (Aug 23, 2009)

zimzum said:


> you do understand that it is passable to like more than one type of girl?



Most of us want to have all the attributes someone wants more than anything. It may not be realistic, but how often are human hearts rational?

As for the point posed by the O,P love can be hard no matter what size you are...I actually had more interest from men when I was over 400lbs. Funny thing is I'm much happier now so split the difference?


----------



## joswitch (Aug 23, 2009)

*applause* what Ann Marie said! Oh and also - OP - I'm pretty sure most people, and probably you too, cast the dating net as wide as their desires will go.. It's hard enough to find someone mutually desirable and compatible! Why on earth should or would an FA not date say a smaller bbw who weighs e.g. 200lbs (thats about where I get "started") even if he or she also finds bigger (300, 400lbs+) or indeed much bigger girls hot?? How on earth is dating someone you genuinely fancy "selling out"!? Your sexual orientation is your own personal business, it's not political in itself and it's not an obligation that you "owe" to any one group of people...


----------



## Rowan (Aug 23, 2009)

bdog said:


> I don't think you should concern yourself with who other people choose to date. That's all.



I think you've completely missed the point. It's not that she's worried about who people are dating, but more pointing out that it seems that if a man says he prefers to be with ssbbws but then ends up with a slender woman, it feels like a dis to a larger woman once again...

that was my take on it at least.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 24, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I think you've completely missed the point. It's not that she's worried about who people are dating, but more pointing out that it seems that if a man says he prefers to be with ssbbws but then ends up with a slender woman, it feels like a dis to a larger woman once again...
> 
> that was my take on it at least.



I don't think bdog missed the point at all...

When goldendiamondeyes says that she thinks her ex is a "sell out" cos he is now dating a smaller-than-her woman - she's implying that ex is under some kind of obligation to her and to super sized women in general - to only date SSBBW..... even tho it seems he also desires mid-size BBWs....

bdog points out that this is not a cool stance to take... and I agree... 

Of course it's ok to FEEL however you want about anything! (but maybe this particular feeling isn't one that's going to bring any joy for gdeyes?? so maybe letting go of it would be good??)

further to the point -

Is any one BBW under an obligation to date only FAs*?
Is any one FFA under an obligation to date only BHMs?
Is any one BBW under an obligation to date only BHMs?

Hell no!
Even if you have a particular preference / orientation, who you chose to date is your choice and your business - no-one else's.

We've heard a grrrrreat deal said on DIMS against objectification of women - and if this argument is accepted - then it goes hand in hand with acknowledging that sometimes some people will genuinely chose to date someone "out-of-type" cos maybe everything (else) about that *person* clicks for them...
And good luck to those people! 

(*there's a number of BBWs on here who specifically will NOT date FAs - Tracyarts recently said as such on the BBW board. which made me feel a little sad for a wee moment, cos I think she's hella hot.... but so what? It's HER choice. Period.)


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm not a bi-sizual kind of guy, fat chicks are the only women that do it for so I would never sell out to a skinny chick ;P But never say never right? Nah, I'm pretty sure my brain is hardwired to only find big girls sexually appealing. And I do prefer ssbbw, and have always been in a realtionship with girls 350+lbs, save for one time when I was with a girl who was like 210lbs or maybe a lil more....it all depends on the person and that connection you two share, I honestly think.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 31, 2009)

um, yeah, i like girls.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 31, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> um, yeah, i like girls.



Girls......that's all I really want is GIRLS......and in the morning its GIRLS.....


----------



## danbsc29630 (Nov 23, 2009)

I think that maybe there is an expectation that an FA will feel the same feelings twards a plump or smaller girl as a non fa feels about ssbbws. 

I dont feel this way, and I woudnt think most fa's do as well.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

*That OP is right, where I'm from the guys tend to like women with meat on their bones but they limit it to up to 250, you know the thick mamis. And this is the South. *


----------



## furious styles (Nov 24, 2009)

are we talking hell-in-a-cell?


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 24, 2009)

In my opinion guys don't care, fat or thin as long as you have a vagina...


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 24, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> In my opinion guys don't care, fat or thin as long as you have a vagina...



That's a pretty harsh opinion, want to elaborate on why you feel that way?


----------



## Shosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> In my opinion guys don't care, fat or thin as long as you have a vagina...



Lol!

For some guys all that is required is a pulse.


----------



## nykspree8 (Nov 24, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> That's a pretty harsh opinion, want to elaborate on why you feel that way?



maybe she was being funny? I didn't get the tone of sarcasm or humor in the statement, but who knows?


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 24, 2009)

goldendiamondeyes said:


> But really I feel that this is a sell out..



repulsive. i'm an fa not captain save-a-ho.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 24, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> That's a pretty harsh opinion, want to elaborate on why you feel that way?





nykspree8 said:


> maybe she was being funny? I didn't get the tone of sarcasm or humor in the statement, but who knows?



I know its harsh and there was a little sarcasm to it, but i also believe it to be true ........ Am wanting to explain but i don't want to be open in a public forum..... But you can't tell me that if a pretty thin girl was willing you would say no?


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 24, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> repulsive. i'm an fa not captain save-a-ho.



LOL!! of all people in the forums i was not expecting you to say captain save a ho.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 24, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> I know its harsh and there was a little sarcasm to it, but i also believe it to be true ........ Am wanting to explain but i don't want to be open in a public forum..... But you can't tell me that if a pretty thin girl was willing you would say no?



Sorry if I missed the sarcasm, not that easy to detect tones over a computer.

However, if that pretty thin girl you're referring to was a complete and total bitch I wouldn't come within 10 feet of her....and I've dated thin girls before. I actually turned down a thin girl about a few months back because not only is she a bitch, she's slept with pretty much every boss she ever had at every job.....no thanks.

It may sound inconceivable but it IS possible some guys go for personality over looks. Some of us would rather spend a weekend with someone sweet and can give us experiences we've never had before over a quick 15 with a girl we'd never see again.


----------



## tdawg (Nov 24, 2009)

Love. sex and attraction are not always connected. There are relationships based on purely physical traits, but even those are effected by personality. I've known some people who may be beautiful or attractive on the outside that are unbearable as people. 
If the question is whether someone's size is the determining factor influencing a relationship, it's a shallow relationship and I wouldn't expect anythign long term and there's nothing wrong with that type of relationship just don't expect too much.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 24, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> But you can't tell me that if a pretty thin girl was willing you would say no?



say no to what exactly?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 24, 2009)

> But you can't tell me that if a pretty thin girl was willing you would say no?



With all due respect, why would you ask this question on a forum for FAs? 

Sure some guys like thin girls too, but some don't. Plenty of FAs on here are very open about the "Fat Chicks Only" line of thinking. I'm not sure if you're implying that all men will fuck anything that moves (some will, some won't so it's a gross generalization) or that even an FA will fuck a thin girl (again, some will and some would say forget it).

Saying "guys don't care if you're fat or thin" on a forum devoted in large part to men who specifically DO CARE if somebody's fat or thin and specifically WANT FAT WOMEN seems way harsh.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 24, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> But you can't tell me that if a pretty thin girl was willing you would say no?



just because a woman offers sex doesnt mean i should take it. i have learned to think more with my brain than my penis. and i would say no to a thin girl petty fast


----------



## Biglover (Nov 24, 2009)

I am a lover of ssbbw. Been with them, prefer the x-large form. Thin girls just don't get my motor started. Sorry if I seem shallow, I just know what I like.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 24, 2009)

Biglover said:


> I am a lover of ssbbw. Been with them, prefer the x-large form. Thin girls just don't get my motor started. Sorry if I seem shallow, I just know what I like.



agree and co-sign.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> That's a pretty harsh opinion, want to elaborate on why you feel that way?



_*She's right. Typically guys don't have much of a standard, they just want to fyck fyck and fyck. You have your exceptions. Most guys would agree. I've seen and many others have seen it--you have some chick with a big round ass and her face looks like throw up, yet they would still fyck her. It may not be serious, but guys would bang anything. An ugly girl can come in wearing a short mini skirt, hooker boots and she would still have a guy wanting to bang her. Why do you see so many ugly prostitutes? Some guy is fycking them......... *_


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

tdawg said:


> Love. sex and attraction are not always connected. There are relationships based on purely physical traits, but even those are effected by personality. I've known some people who may be beautiful or attractive on the outside that are unbearable as people.
> If the question is whether someone's size is the determining factor influencing a relationship, it's a shallow relationship and I wouldn't expect anythign long term and there's nothing wrong with that type of relationship just don't expect too much.



_*Usually guys can separate love from sex, many women cannot. There are many hookups where the guy meets the girl, asks her for her number to fyck and she goes along with it. She 'catches feelings' while the guy bangs her and leaves. She wonders why she feels used up like a cheap old whore.Not even feeling everything. This is real truth. *_


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 24, 2009)

stop saying fyck


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*She's right. Typically guys don't have much of a standard, they just want to fyck fyck and fyck. You have your exceptions. Most guys would agree. I've seen and many others have seen it--you have some chick with a big round ass and her face looks like throw up, yet they would still fyck her. It may not be serious, but guys would bang anything. An ugly girl can come in wearing a short mini skirt, hooker boots and she would still have a guy wanting to bang her. Why do you see so many ugly prostitutes? Some guy is fycking them......... *_



Just because you think somebody is ugly or looks like "throw up" does not mean everyone else does.

Your attitudes towards men are really really unfortunate. I hope you meet some good ones some day....really.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*... She 'catches feelings' while the guy bangs her and leaves. She wonders why she feels used up like a cheap old whore.Not even feeling everything. This is real truth. *_





This clearly must happen to you all the time - you charmer.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> you have some chick with a *big round ass *and her face looks like throw up, yet they would still fyck her.



You say "big round ass" like it's something negative.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 25, 2009)

> > KHayes666 said:
> >
> >
> > > Sorry if I missed the sarcasm, not that easy to detect tones over a computer.
> ...


*Total agree that it all has so to with personality not size if your having a great time with someone why should size matter, you can always fatten her up anyway, girls generally get comfortable in relationships and put on weight anyway...*



> exile in thighville said:
> 
> 
> > say no to what exactly?



*To getting to know one another, dinner, movie and yea even sex if that what both want, but wasn't referring to just being sexual with someone*



> > LoveBHMS said:
> >
> >
> > > With all due respect, why would you ask this question on a forum for FAs?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

*It maybe harsh and apologizes if it offended but, i still stand by it, there are heaps of guys on here that have been with thin women does that make them any less of an FA...... There are some females members that i personally think are to thin to be BBW's, does that mean they should not be members, and the men that are attracted to those women does that mean they are not a true FA...... if they want to be together what difference should it make....(and i know some of the thinner girls are here because they are FFA or they like bigger men, and yes i think the girls who are overweight and not big enough to be BBW should be members, not saying anything negative about them..



gangstadawg said:



just because a woman offers sex doesnt mean i should take it. i have learned to think more with my brain than my penis. and i would say no to a thin girl petty fast

Click to expand...


Obviously not coz i wasn't just referring to sex (that was sarcasm btw)..*


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 25, 2009)

> happyface83 said:
> 
> 
> > _*She's right. Typically guys don't have much of a standard, they just want to fyck fyck and fyck. You have your exceptions. Most guys would agree. I've seen and many others have seen it--you have some chick with a big round ass and her face looks like throw up, yet they would still fyck her. It may not be serious, but guys would bang anything. An ugly girl can come in wearing a short mini skirt, hooker boots and she would still have a guy wanting to bang her. Why do you see so many ugly prostitutes? Some guy is fycking them......... *_



oh my is this is how my comment was taken then my oh my no wonder people were offended....... I think Khayes got it, no matter what size if you have a vagina and a personality what should it matter.....



> happyface83 said:
> 
> 
> > _*Usually guys can separate love from sex, many women cannot. There are many hookups where the guy meets the girl, asks her for her number to fyck and she goes along with it. She 'catches feelings' while the guy bangs her and leaves. She wonders why she feels used up like a cheap old whore.Not even feeling everything. This is real truth. *_



I think women need to take responsibility for their own actions, if you continue to have one night stands expecting Love from it than you are going about it the wrong way, we make mistakes so we can learn from them.... those feelings are probably lust not love, i believe that you can't love someone if you don't know anything about them... i don't think love can happen in one night....


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 25, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> You say "big round ass" like it's something negative.



"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Blackjack again" 

anyone get him for me?


----------



## joswitch (Nov 25, 2009)

What the hell happened in this thread??? It seems to be suffering from an outbreak of SameOldBullShitAboutMen... @happyface - "face like throwup"???wtf?


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 25, 2009)

joswitch said:


> What the hell happened in this thread??? It seems to be suffering from an outbreak of SameOldBullShitAboutMen... @happyface - "face like throwup"???wtf?



maybe this will make everyone feel better: 

View attachment blue.jpg


----------



## Mini (Nov 25, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*Usually guys can separate love from sex, many women cannot. There are many hookups where the guy meets the girl, asks her for her number to fyck and she goes along with it. She 'catches feelings' while the guy bangs her and leaves. She wonders why she feels used up like a cheap old whore.Not even feeling everything. This is real truth. *_



A) FUCK.

B) You sound easy.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 25, 2009)

you'd think an older whore would be wiser about pricing the goods so low

i mean she's been around the block and it's a recession


----------



## nykspree8 (Nov 25, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> you'd think an older whore would be wiser about pricing the goods so low
> 
> i mean she's been around the block and it's a recession



recession = lower prices, which means my dollar will buy me more, whores included!


----------



## joswitch (Nov 25, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> maybe this will make everyone feel better:



Yay! Muppets!


----------



## joswitch (Nov 25, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> you'd think an older whore would be wiser about pricing the goods so low
> 
> i mean she's been around the block and it's a recession



So kind of you to share the fruits of your experience as a rentboi, Dan.


----------



## iamaJenny (Nov 25, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> stop saying fyck


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 25, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*She's right. Typically guys don't have much of a standard, they just want to fyck fyck and fyck. You have your exceptions. Most guys would agree. I've seen and many others have seen it--you have some chick with a big round ass and her face looks like throw up, yet they would still fyck her. It may not be serious, but guys would bang anything. An ugly girl can come in wearing a short mini skirt, hooker boots and she would still have a guy wanting to bang her. Why do you see so many ugly prostitutes? Some guy is fycking them......... *_



I am sorry, but "her face looks like throw up". C'mon that is just not right!
It is offensive, the way you put things.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 25, 2009)

joswitch said:


> So kind of you to share the fruits of your experience as a rentboi, Dan.



if you're gonna keep licking my asshole i'm gonna have to charge you


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 25, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> I am sorry, but "her face looks like throw up". C'mon that is just not right!
> It is offensive, the way you put things.



the only thing that looks like throw up in this thread is happyface's y key


----------



## joswitch (Nov 25, 2009)

@Exile - here's $2 - more than your usual rate I know, but you can keep the change...


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Nov 25, 2009)

Speaking from personal experience,

In my opinion, physical attraction plays a large portion in a relationship, especially in the beginning stages. Think about it this way, if you found someone unattractive to you, whom you felt no physical attraction towards, why would you date them? I know that people while dating are measured on numerous levels of compatibility on a deep emotional and mental level as well, but without the physical attraction, there isn't a lot to be founded. I know this is cliche but, "A stool cannot stand with less than 3 legs". You need all parts, mental attraction, emotional attraction, and physical attraction. Therefore, in my opinion it is not wrong for a person to decline dating someone because they do not find them attractive.

My announced preference in physical attraction is for females of the SSBBW size and stature. I have dated women of all sizes, but I am always compelled to date women of the larger/largest size. The predicament I find myself in, is that there aren't many SSBBW's out there who are proud of who they are and how they look to begin with. Those number shrink drastically when I start comparing mental and emotional attributes.

So I find myself needing to compromise on the physical attraction part, in order to match up better with the emotional and mental parts. But still I haven't had much luck with that either.

Point being, I believe it is ok for a person who prefers SSBBW's in dating, to date someone of a smaller stature. As long as there is compromise for the other "points" of attraction.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 26, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> the only thing that looks like throw up in this thread is happyface's y key



exile, I kept looking at this post and wondering what you meant. Must of been having a serious lapse in concentration, but when it finally hit me I snorgled my water down my nose


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 1, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> exile, I kept looking at this post and wondering what you meant. Must of been having a serious lapse in concentration, but when it finally hit me I snorgled my water down my nose



this is the only level i operate on


----------



## OnlineFeeder (Dec 1, 2009)

I prefer SSBBWS.


----------

